# What kind of oil are you running?



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to be a heavy commuter years back and only used conventional motor oil in all my changes. Never had any sludge build up in any of my vehicles the oil was always like gold halfway through a change. I could never justify switching to synthetic oils because of the mileage I put on over the years using Conventional.


I now run 10w30 Rotella-T diesel oil in all of my vehicles, which are all gas powered. Slightly more expensive then conventional oil but well under synthetic. This oil is getting to be very popular for use in gas engines. The extra cleaning agents have been known to slowly de-sludge neglected engines over a period of changes.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Delo 400


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Penzoil.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Valvoline was the first motor oil company. Figure they must be doing some thing right to be in business this long and not have a bad reputation. It has never let me down and isn't unreal expensive. When I was running diesel engines rotella is what the warranty said to use so I used that. The gas warranties have said nothing about oil brand just weight.

Cole


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Full synthetic rotella. All 15L of it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

5w-20 Mobil fully synthetic. V-10 gas.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Castrol edge FS. Cost a bit much but I buy it when they have the deals on the oil and filters then use one of the coupons they send me. Bring out changes to about $45 a time.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Whatever is on sale.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

shanekw1 said:


> Whatever is on sale.


I used to do that. But it was always a decent oil. Quaker state, Penzoil, Valvoline, Castrol, etc.

I would never buy anything like NUGOLD or Tech2000.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

Delo 400 for me


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

5w-20 Motorcraft synthetic blend. It's not that much higher than regular oil.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Millworker said:


> I used to do that. But it was always a decent oil. Quaker state, Penzoil, Valvoline, Castrol, etc.
> 
> I would never buy anything like NUGOLD or Tech2000.


Yea, I stay away from the Walmart and Cambodian Tire brands.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

shanekw1 said:


> Whatever is on sale.


I think this is a case where quantity is more important than quality. Check your oil often and add when needed. Change at regular intervals and things should be ok. My Ford van just turned 275k yesterday. Gas engine with semi regular service. I do not baby it, nor do I abuse it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Trucks - what ever conventional oil.
Car - Mobil 1 full synthetic - not the extended change stuff, just the regular. I cooked the extended stuff in under 2000 miles.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The very best money can buy - or whatever that stuff is that comes out of the squirty thing at Jiffy Lube, or Jacks's, or whatever place is close by when the "Change oil" flashes on the dash.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Castrol edge FS. Cost a bit much but I buy it when they have the deals on the oil and filters then use one of the coupons they send me. Bring out changes to about $45 a time.


Same here! but once you start you half to continue with the synthetic ..your to flush the engine If you go back to traditional oils...And If using traditional oil You need the engine flushed before starting the use of synthetic . You can not mix the two.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

It is common enough that switching to synthetic can result in leaks. Regular oil has all kinds of impurities that stick to the sides of the pan and seals. This would be especially true for motors that have a decent amount of miles on them.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Same here! but once you start you half to continue with the synthetic ..your to flush the engine If you go back to traditional oils...And If using traditional oil You need the engine flushed before starting the use of synthetic . You can not mix the two.


Neither of those facts are true..... You can You can switch back no problem, and you can mix the oils (probably not best practice), but that's essentially what blended oil it. And I would never do an engine flush.... Great way to damage your internals and cylinder walls.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cenex superlube TMS 15-40 in everything i own,


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Millworker said:


> It is common enough that switching to synthetic can result in leaks. Regular oil has all kinds of impurities that stick to the sides of the pan and seals. This would be especially true for motors that have a decent amount of miles on them.



You're thinking more of Leaded fuel....It's not that conventional oil has impurities, but rather the molecules vary in size and uniform. The difference between synthetic and conventional is mostly an issue on cold starts. After the oil is warmed up the molecules are uniform.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

dayexco said:


> cenex superlube TMS 15-40 in everything i own,



In gas engines? I run what the the owners manual says. For my 5.4 3 valve that means 5w-20. I run Valvoline full synthetic.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Look at number 4

_*Is it ok to switch back and forth between regular and synthetic motor oil? I heard this causes leaks? Is this true?
Switching between synthetic and conventional oil does not cause problems. Because the oils are compatible, you can switch back and forth as often as you like.*_

http://www.valvoline.com/faqs/motor-oil/full-synthetic-motor-oil/


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> You're thinking more of Leaded fuel....It's not that conventional oil has impurities, but rather the molecules vary in size and uniform. The difference between synthetic and conventional is mostly an issue on cold starts. After the oil is warmed up the molecules are uniform.


Conventional oil is full of impurities. I wasn't even on this planet when leaded gasoline was used 



> Another major reason that many are choosing the synthetic route is that it contains fewer impurities; impurities that can cause your engine harm, perhaps to the point of premature engine wear. With conventional oil, there's no way to totally rid, filter or clean the impurities from the natural elements.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Cole82 said:


> Look at number 4
> 
> _*Is it ok to switch back and forth between regular and synthetic motor oil? I heard this causes leaks? Is this true?
> Switching between synthetic and conventional oil does not cause problems. Because the oils are compatible, you can switch back and forth as often as you like.*_
> ...


The oil companies like to say that and I have seen vids and all kinds of info from them that says otherwise. However people all over the place have reported leaks after switching to synthetic.


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

I run Pentosin 0/30 in my sales vehicles and Rotella 15-40 in the trucks (all my vehicles are diesel) .
I also change oil every 10k miles too


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Amsoil 5W-30 Synthetic.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

mrcharles said:


> In gas engines? I run what the the owners manual says. For my 5.4 3 valve that means 5w-20. I run Valvoline full synthetic.


been in the excavating biz for 33 yrs. have used it in everything we've had, buy it bulk, have a 120 gallon barrel in shop. have NEVER had an oil related engine failure in that time frame.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mobile 1. always.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mobil 1. 
damn auto correct...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi
I've been getting it serviced at the same Mom & Pop place since it was new. I don't know what they use but the oil gets changed every 3000-5000 miles. It has 140K on it and no problems yet. No plans of getting a new truck anytime soon but I have been thinking about the synthetic. Part of me says go for it...part of me says if it ain't broke why fix it.
Still undecided about what to do.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I run rotella T6 in the cummins, the same rotella T6 in my honda fourwheeler, its rated for a "wet clutch" since the engine and transmission share oil.

Synthetic everything else in the cummins...

My small block chevy used to get mobil 1 synthetic

I spend a lot on oil...


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I run conklin synthetic in my 7.3....filter gets changed every 3k and oil gets changed every 20-30k


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Whatever is on sale,will say this though,all my vehicles get their oil and filters changed like clock work at 2,000 miles rain or shine.


Have never had engine trouble and get very good service life.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Havoline is what dad used, and it stuck with me..


We used to change oil every 2k and filter every 4k..

I just do both every 3k now


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Amsoil, changing every 20,000 or so. My 2005 Hemi has 192,000 and still humming along.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Rotella t-6 0w-40 synthetic. Starts so much easier when it's not plugged in.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Havoline is what dad used, and it stuck with me..
> 
> 
> We used to change oil every 2k and filter every 4k..
> ...


How often does the book suggest?

I go for 5k. Easy to remember when to change. If I'm late once, I'm early the next time. On a newer vehicle I'd go 10k.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can do a blotter paper field test for some of this. The filter takes out the soot, so sooting oil indicates the need for a filter change. Oil change interval depends on other factors, largely the quality of the oil to begin with.

Here's a short, interesting read:

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/224/filtration-oil-analysis


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I run Rotella 15-40 in everything but the wife's explorer, it requires 5-30, I put Mobil1 in that.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just for grins, a little more on filters and oil:

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/29353/evaluating-lubricant-dispersancy

https://dtsc.ca.gov/PollutionPrevention/upload/CIWMB_Oil_Filters_State_Fleet.pdf


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Mobil 1. 10,000 miles between changes


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Cole82 said:


> Look at number 4
> 
> _*Is it ok to switch back and forth between regular and synthetic motor oil? I heard this causes leaks? Is this true?
> Switching between synthetic and conventional oil does not cause problems. Because the oils are compatible, you can switch back and forth as often as you like.*_
> ...


The basic chemistry of traditional and synthetic oils are completely different. Synthetic oils don't oxidize the way traditional oils do, so they will clean up conventional oil dirty engine. The issues are the same as doing an engine flush. On a sludged engine, you can loosen deposits which then block oil passages or find their way to bearings. You'll also clean out gunk from piston skirts and bearings that can decrease compression and decrease oil pressure at the bearings, etc. If you have sludge keeping a gasket from leaking, it will leak once the sludge is removed. 

Some people claim that conventional and synthetic oils don't actually mix, and this can cause problems getting oil to drain back from the top end. Perhaps, but it seems more likely to be a sludge plugged passage to me. In all fairness, I've check to see if a conventional would actually mix with a synthetic, and the answer was it separated after shaking up a bottle of the mix. 

I've only had real problems with one engine from an oil change, and that was going from conventional to conventional on a warmed up, heavily sludged engine on a truck just purchased. Too much sludge kicked loose, and plugged the oil pump strainer. I had to come just shy of pulling the engine to clear that up.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi
> I've been getting it serviced at the same Mom & Pop place since it was new. I don't know what they use but the oil gets changed every 3000-5000 miles. It has 140K on it and no problems yet. No plans of getting a new truck anytime soon but I have been thinking about the synthetic. Part of me says go for it...part of me says if it ain't broke why fix it.
> Still undecided about what to do.


post #32.


----------



## Madmak (Aug 17, 2013)

I put Rotella T6 in everything but my cereal.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Napa 5-30 full synthetic in my gasser and Valvoline 5-40 full synthetic in my diesel. Run both of them around 20k miles per oil change.


----------



## toddovan (Dec 17, 2008)

Shaffers ....a moly synthetic ,.....excellent oil and grease products. I buy it by the drum , and have it in everything from the mower to the dump trucks. Have used it for years !!


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

wazez said:


> I run conklin synthetic in my 7.3....filter gets changed every 3k and oil gets changed every 20-30k


I use the same oil. Also started using the fuel treatment when I got a miss in my Cummins. I was impressed, it cleared it right up.


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

Conklin convoy 15w40 parasynthetic. Bottle says change every 15000 m but we run it 30000. I've heard of guys testing the oil and running longer but for me running one truck it doesn't cost that much to replace it.


----------



## clydebusa (Apr 27, 2014)

Mobil 1 synth in all 4 trucks. 6.0 and 454 gas every 6k. 6.0 and 5.4 CNG every 20k.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dam wish mine was every 15k lol. I'm at every 5k but they say. 3k is better.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

The only ones saying 3k are the Jiffy lubes of the world.


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Dam wish mine was every 15k lol. I'm at every 5k but they say. 3k is better.



Oil companies gotta sell oil or they go out of business  the more often you change it the more revenue for them. most engine oils will last longer than the label says if the filter is changed at the recommended mileage but the only way to prove that would be to send it to a lab. I think that costs $30 plus shipping... you may as well change the oil!!


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

wazez said:


> I run conklin synthetic in my 7.3....filter gets changed every 3k and oil gets changed every 20-30k


I believe your better off changeing your oil more often than your filter. New filters catch less than used filters.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Synthetic and I still change about every 3500 - 4000 miles
Gas motor


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

Mobil 1, change oil and filter every 10-12k KMs. Seems to work fine for me.

I've always run full synthetic for the mileage between changes. I'd much rather do 4 oil changes a year than 8.


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

Nepean GC said:


> Mobil 1, change oil and filter every 10-12k KMs. Seems to work fine for me.
> 
> I've always run full synthetic for the mileage between changes. I'd much rather do 4 oil changes a year than 8.


I'm with you there. I don't mind paying more per quart if I don't have to change it as often lol


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

lrissler said:


> I'm with you there. I don't mind paying more per quart if I don't have to change it as often lol




I do the same, but I only have the balls to go 6k between changes.... I know I'm throwing money away.... just makes me nervous


----------



## lrissler (Feb 16, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> I do the same, but I only have the balls to go 6k between changes.... I know I'm throwing money away.... just makes me nervous


Understood! I figure this way. If the over the road freight trucks are running it and getting way more than 30k and I'm not hauling heavy all the time surely it will be fine. Plus the manufacturer has a warranty on the oil that it will not damage my engine if I use the how it is recommended. You have to send in oil samples to an independent lab (one of the best in the nation) before you switch to it (for the warranty). Also it helps that I trust the manufacturer because of other products I purchase from them as well... Have a successful year!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dayexco said:


> been in the excavating biz for 33 yrs. have used it in everything we've had, buy it bulk, have a 120 gallon barrel in shop. have NEVER had an oil related engine failure in that time frame.


I've read from a few different sources, that the 5.4 ford motors REALLY prefer the 5w20. It has to do with the phasers. Basically the oil pressure will adjust the timing? So running a thicker viscosity can cause issues.


Don't know if it's true, but I've run 5w20 motorcraft in my 5.4(S)

It's like $35 for 7 litres and a filter.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I am getting 40-50 more miles per tank of gas, after switching to full synthetic!

I have never been one to pamper my work truck, it's a tool....But I was recently talked into full synthetic oil change, and I am stoked about the mpg increase. (I do almost all highway driving, about 1500 miles a month. I have a gas engine with 100k miles on it.)


----------

